# Sandblast Before Chrome?



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

To those that have chromed out rides, did you take your parts to the sandblaster before you took them to get chromed?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@May 16 2006, 04:39 PM~5439584
> *To those that have chromed out rides, did you take your parts to the sandblaster before you took them to get chromed?
> *



most chrome plating shops do sand blasting in house...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ask your chromer i know one i used to go to loved it when we brought our parts blasted they usually came out nicer but we did the blasting ourselves


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

you better polish the parts real good after you blast them :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

my plater hates when i have parts sandblasted, said it's harder for him to polish out the pits that are left behind..

glass beading the parts, on the other hand, he loves..


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

true heavy blasting leave's pits in the metal, glass beading comes out better


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

I've got a bead blasting cabinet, the media I use is "chromer friendly". This stuff leaves a smooth ass finish, but removes rust and paint fast.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

I sandblast my shit after it is chromed.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@May 17 2006, 10:42 AM~5443394
> *I sandblast my shit after it is chromed.LOL :biggrin:
> *



yeah aint no body doin that!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@May 17 2006, 07:42 AM~5443394
> *I sandblast my shit after it is chromed.LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

so the consensus is that bead-blasting is ok, but sand pits the metal? i called the guy who hooks it up and he uses garnett. anyone have experience with that?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

it all depeds the media you are using for the blastin some will pit metal badly where your chrome plater will not like it, but not all medias are as abrassive such as finner sand and walnut shels etc...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

SANDBLASTING HELPS OUT WITH THE FINISH PRODUCT; IF YOU DONT SANDBLAST THEN THE PART WILL CHIP EASY OR PEAL. MOST CHROME SHOPS WILL NOT CHROME IF THE PARTS ARE NOT SANDBLASTED!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGOLIFESTYLE_@May 17 2006, 01:25 PM~5446290
> *SANDBLASTING HELPS OUT WITH THE FINISH PRODUCT; IF YOU DONT SANDBLAST THEN THE PART WILL CHIP EASY OR PEAL. MOST CHROME SHOPS WILL NOT CHROME IF THE PARTS ARE NOT SANDBLASTED!
> *


WTF
WRONG 
before they chrome plate anything 
they either sandblast the thing or polish the part 
they polish it by smoothing it with sanding it smoooth then polishing it to a chrome like finish 
the nicer and smoother it comes out then the nicer the chrome comes out 
its all on prep work
but also on the time it spends in the tank being nickel plated

they gotta strip the parts from oil dirt paint


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 17 2006, 03:08 PM~5446764
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


tell me


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I can drop my shit off looking like Iron Ore straight outtta the earth, and get back nice and smooth chrome parts :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 17 2006, 07:19 PM~5446845
> *I can drop my shit off looking like Iron Ore straight outtta the earth, and get back nice and smooth chrome parts :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you can come up with some funny shit......whats up Ryan????


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

most of the shit used for media blasting on cars is like crushed walnut shells cause it causes little friction(less heat) so it doesn't warp anything. and won't pit for shit . _Chris


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@May 18 2006, 12:24 AM~5448562
> *most of the shit used for media blasting on cars is like crushed walnut shells cause it causes little friction(less heat) so it doesn't warp anything.  and won't pit for shit . _Chris
> *



no...........................its not. :uh: :uh: 

*MOST* common used media is plastic beads. Walnut will warp sheet metal.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

one of the chrome shops we used recommended chemical stripping instead of blasting.


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

I also considered this. Is the chemical stripping process a DIY? Anyone here ever attempted this? All the feedback is appreciated.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2006, 01:25 AM~5449294
> *no...........................its not.  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> MOST common used media is plastic beads. Walnut will warp sheet metal.
> *


its not just the walnut that causes warpage its a combination of media, the angle you shoot it at and the pressure you use.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with CP get them acid dipped blasting just makes pit deeper


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@May 16 2006, 03:46 PM~5440049
> *my plater hates when i have parts sandblasted, said it's harder for him to polish out the pits that are left behind..
> 
> glass beading the parts, on the other hand, he loves..
> *


i was just going to say that...snadblasting leave a very ruff finish..great for paint sucky for chrome


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2006, 12:25 AM~5449294
> *no...........................its not.  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> MOST common used media is plastic beads. Walnut will warp sheet metal.
> *


Dude i must have been mis in formed. wouldn't plastic beads leave hellah pits cause i've been shot with quite a few of those little plastic bbs they sell and those shits sting lol(not as bad as paint balls but still) just asking! _Chris :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 18 2006, 07:17 AM~5449533
> *one of the chrome shops we used recommended chemical stripping instead of blasting.
> *


 yeah, and for the record no good chrome shop will ever recommend blasting a part, if you know what you are doing, and have alot of knowledge about different types of blasting then you will be OK, but this topic will show that alot of people are very misinformed and really dont know what they are talking about.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@May 18 2006, 09:28 PM~5454089
> *Dude i must have been mis in formed. wouldn't plastic beads leave hellah pits cause i've been shot with quite a few of those little plastic bbs they sell and those shits sting lol(not as bad as paint balls but still)  just asking!  _Chris :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if only you would have said that outload before you posted it, you wouldnt have posted that.


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

nah i was just asking a question man. i wouldn't have asked it if I hadn't thought it to be a legit question! _Chris


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@May 18 2006, 11:41 PM~5454787
> *nah i was just asking a question man.  i wouldn't have asked it if I hadn't thought it to be a legit question! _Chris
> *



ok then, NO plastic will not cause pitting.

Warping is caused from heat. Heat comes from too much pressure, blasting at the wrong angle, staying in one area too long, slower movement, and this varies with different types of media.



But the bottom line to this topics question is, Dont blast anything you plan on chroming, unless you know what you are doing, and you have talked to the chromer that you want to use first and you have explained to him why you are blasting, how you are blasting, what you are blasting and what type of outfit you are blasting with, and also talked to the manfacturer of the media and done some home work on pressures etc etc. It might sound like alot of time spent on the telephone, but in my case, I deal with 50-70 year old parts that are hard to find, so if its not done right, its wasted.


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

sweet!! I was thinking about takin my ride to the dudes featured in LRM for media blasting my body and frame but decided its better if a take a nice heavy sand paper to it for that reason you said. except my parts are only 37 years old but none the less harder to find. Shit i can't even find a book for this 69 buick man _Chris


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@May 18 2006, 11:55 PM~5454873
> *sweet!! I was thinking about takin my ride to the dudes featured in LRM for media blasting my body and frame but decided its better if a take a nice heavy sand paper to it for that reason you said. except my parts are only 37 years old but none the less harder to find. Shit i can't even find a book for this 69 buick man _Chris
> *


There are reputable media blasters all over the US, we are blessed to have one here, this guy is probably the most thourough person I have met, not only does he do a damn good job blasting (NO WARPS AT ALL) he spends about 6 hours cleaning the car when he is done. He has 8 foot pieces of tubing plumbed to his air supply that he runs into your rocker panel through factory inspection holes, when you get the car back its clean.

then again, that media is reused, so the more he gets back, the less he has to buy.  but there is nothing like getting back a clean car.


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

true that! I guess it all depends on who your taking it too. but its hard to find out how good a business is ( that goes for any business). So i think i would rather just take the sander to the body and a light grinder to the frame( as not to take off to much meat. _Chris


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

So what is the chemical agent used for stripping? The dude that has done sandblasting for me in the past used garnett. I dont want the shit to look bad. I want the end product to look clean, which is why Im willing to make the extra effort to prep the parts before I take them to get dipped. To steal a cliche that has been beaten the ground many times on this site "i want to get it done right the first time..."


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 19 2006, 04:59 AM~5454896
> *There are reputable media blasters all over the US, we are blessed to have one here, this guy is probably the most thourough person I have met, not only does he do a damn good job blasting (NO WARPS AT ALL) he spends about 6 hours cleaning the car when he is done. He has 8 foot pieces of tubing plumbed to his air supply that he runs into your rocker panel through factory inspection holes, when you get the car back its clean.
> 
> then again, that media is reused, so the more he gets back, the less he has to buy.    but there is nothing like getting back a clean car.
> *




just because im curious, what would a thing like that roughly cost? to compare it to european prices


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 19 2006, 01:13 AM~5455877
> *just because im curious, what would a thing like that roughly cost? to compare it to european prices
> *


my 64 was $2500.00 UDS to strip using sandblasting and seal with epox prymer.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 19 2006, 03:13 AM~5455877
> *just because im curious, what would a thing like that roughly cost? to compare it to european prices
> *


$400 for the body on a rotissory.

then I got my frame, and all the suspension, plus a motor cycle frame too for $300 more.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

I think it varies on the parts conditon and age....

I had brand new parts so just had them chemical stripped. For much rustier parts i had them bead blasted, then polished the hell out of them by hand/tools as needed before giving to the plater. Older parts i try to avoid blasting at all.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 19 2006, 06:06 PM~5457538
> *$400 for the body on a rotissory.
> 
> then I got my frame, and all the suspension, plus a motor cycle frame too for $300 more.
> *




you wanna tell me that guy does a quality blast AND spends 6 hours to clean it up for 400 dollars? US dollars? :0


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGOLIFESTYLE_@May 17 2006, 04:25 PM~5446290
> *SANDBLASTING HELPS OUT WITH THE FINISH PRODUCT; IF YOU DONT SANDBLAST THEN THE PART WILL CHIP EASY OR PEAL. MOST CHROME SHOPS WILL NOT CHROME IF THE PARTS ARE NOT SANDBLASTED!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

so what do yall recomment for balstign a body "at home" - like what type
of equipment are we talking about ?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

would something like this be good as a starter?

blasting set on ebay


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@May 19 2006, 03:14 PM~5458921
> *would something like this be good as a starter?
> 
> blasting set on ebay
> *



yeah that will work, tape up a plastic bag over your engeine if is still in it, shoot any media at an angle and carefull on what grit sand to use, not all sheet metal is the same, u will be making a mess and use proper protection at least a mask/hood and some long sleves.

shoot at about 60 psi, use a wire brush to knock off what you can by hand first....


----------

